# Heeeeeeeeeelp



## spunkybob (Nov 23, 2005)

My 8yr old nephey though this was a game or something and maxed the MEM specs all the way up (600mhz or somthing) on my 9600XT........ MY SCREEN IS FU*KED, cant read its all jaged lines and stuf..... WHAT CAN I DO OR AM I STUFFED. (Using mums 5200)


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 23, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14
i am not a mod but they will close this thred do to bad tite


----------

